# Veto pro pac tech pac



## Chaz (Aug 11, 2018)

Veto pro pack tech pac


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I didn’t buy the Veto because it’s heavy and expensive. I have the Fluke and I really like it.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

You had the fluke... till someone ganked it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaz (Aug 11, 2018)

Interesting I’ll look into the Fluke. What type of electrical work do you do?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Hackwork.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Chaz said:


> Interesting I’ll look into the Fluke. What type of electrical work do you do?


Look on the thread gems of the trade. 
His portfolio is on display. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

zac said:


> You had the fluke... till someone ganked it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I got another one.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Chaz said:


> Interesting I’ll look into the Fluke. What type of electrical work do you do?


Almost anything, none of it well.

But I have a nice backpack  .

Here’s what I like about the Fluke:

It holds its shape. It has a hard compartment that holds my clamp meter well. It seems to be a quality pack. I looked at the Klown and Milwaukee and you may as well buy a My Little Pony pack from Walmart.

Downsides:

The tool pockets seem a little flimsy but I haven’t had any problems.

All the buckles and straps can get in the way.

It tends to fall over but if you zip up the main zippers half way it stands up and you can still access the tools.

I never thought I would use a backpack but it frees up your hands to carry other things. Yesterday I climbed a ladder to the roof and just threw on the backpack. Better than tying a rope to a toolbag.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Chaz said:


> Interesting I’ll look into the Fluke. What type of electrical work do you do?


What type work do you do?

What is the biggest thing you need to carry in your bag?

I swear by Toolpak, very lightweight, made in the US, under $100, and a lot of compartments to hold electrical tools very well and you can also make the pockets bigger easily. 

http://www.toolpak.com/


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## 3Rivers (Feb 16, 2019)

I have one and love it. I mainly use it on my day job (industrial Maintenance Electrician). It is a bit heavy, but it's a tank. Built to last.


----------



## QMED (Sep 14, 2016)

I had it but didn't like it because it was so big and bulky and I needed more small pockets and compartments


----------



## Gilley23 (Jul 2, 2019)

I've had the CLC, Klein, Toolpak and the Veto. 
-Even after a lot of modifying, I sold the Klein. Too small, not enough pockets.

-Wore out two CLC's: the bottom, the straps, the zippers. I got about a year out of each.
-The Toolpak was great after several hours of modifying the interior pockets, but still only got about a year out of it. This was my favorite.
-I have had the Veto since it was originally released and it's still going strong. It's got some tearing on the left shoulder strap but after about 6 or 7 years it's still kicking ass. When it finally kicks the bucket, I'm buying another Tech Pac. VETO FTW.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Gilley23 said:


> I've had the CLC, Klein, Toolpak and the Veto.
> -Even after a lot of modifying, I sold the Klein. Too small, not enough pockets.
> 
> -Wore out two CLC's: the bottom, the straps, the zippers. I got about a year out of each.
> ...


How did you kill the Toolpak?

I have one from 1982 loaded down that saw heavy use as a primary bag
and only wore out two zipper pulls.

The one pictured is vintage 1997-8 (not overloaded) used as an aerial/tower/long walk bag and has one broken zipper pull and a couple abrasions.


----------



## QMED (Sep 14, 2016)

I also have the Toolpak 4 panel and thought it blows the Klein out of the water but I needed one with more pockets for doodads and a laptop compartment so I got the Swiss gear tool backpack https://www.swissgear.com/backpacks...-pack-pro-tool-backpack-black-with-white-dots

If you need a wrench roll Toolpak has awesome ones especially for tall wrenches like my harbor freight set of long handles

https://www.toolpak.com/html/WRAP13pocketwrenchwrap.html


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

QMED said:


> I also have the Toolpak 4 panel and thought it blows the Klein out of the water but I needed one with more pockets for doodads and a laptop compartment so I got the Swiss gear tool backpack https://www.swissgear.com/backpacks...-pack-pro-tool-backpack-black-with-white-dots
> 
> If you need a wrench roll Toolpak has awesome ones especially for tall wrenches like my harbor freight set of long handles
> 
> https://www.toolpak.com/html/WRAP13pocketwrenchwrap.html


Did you think of trying the 6 panel toolpak? I like the way the pockets fit electrical tools more than other packs made for electricians...

Never saw the Swiss gear before, how long have you had it?


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

I've had the Veto Tech Pac and the Tech Pac LT. I think they're top of the line in terms of tool backpacks, but a tool backpack may not be for everyone.

The pocket layout and hard tool/meter separation works well for carrying a general set of tools that is relatively large or heavy, but not necessarily for carrying everything... i.e., you'll have to pick and choose what to put in, the more you cram in the harder it is to keep organized or get any one thing out. Even then, putting more than one tool per pocket is unavoidable... if you're picky about organizing your tools like I am, getting everything to fit in a neat but usable way feels like a jigsaw puzzle. Having to unhinge the strap supports to open the back is annoying.

My experience was that since I couldn't fit everything, I had a backpack with the general tools and then random bits of everything else. The purpose of being wearable on your back ended up being the only shining advantage, and it wasn't useful often enough (most of the time I'd only need to move it a short distance and just carried it by the handle) to prevent me from switching to several smaller bags organized by the type of work being done, with which I was able to give everything a place. I ended up selling the Tech Pac to a co-worker and it works very well for him (for reasons below). I've kept the Tech Pac LT for more integration heavy work in the future (smaller set of hand tools and meters on one side, laptop and organizer on the other).

I think, for someone using the same (but finite) set of tools and packing their bag around a lot, one of the Tech Pacs would be a great high-end option. It's good for grab-and-go stuff that utilizes the same tools every time, the large open pocket on the Tech Pac is nice for throwing in a drill, parts or a roll of cable, or whatever random stuff needed for the job. The strap that turns the front flap into a little table is a nice feature, since the bag stands up and has a small footprint, it's easy to create some extra surface area to set things down.


----------



## QMED (Sep 14, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Did you think of trying the 6 panel toolpak? I like the way the pockets fit electrical tools more than other packs made for electricians...
> 
> Never saw the Swiss gear before, how long have you had it?


Never got the 6 panel. I bought the 4 panel because I don't usually need that many hand tools for a particular job. I usually like to work right off my truck but since that's probable only 20% of the time I load the veto XL on the cart that way I have have most of my hand tools right there. When I can't do either one of those I load what I think I'll need into the backpack and hand carry whatever else.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

QMED said:


> Never got the 6 panel. I bought the 4 panel because I don't usually need that many hand tools for a particular job. I usually like to work right off my truck but since that's probable only 20% of the time I load the veto XL on the cart that way I have have most of my hand tools right there. When I can't do either one of those I load what I think I'll need into the backpack and hand carry whatever else.


I was issued the 6 panel when I was working on SATCOM stations and it came with the tools pre packed. 

After using that for a number of years I left that line of work and used Platt tool bags doing control system service work. 

I have the Veto XL which I kept in the van for storage and the L which I used on a cart like you describe.

Working in the city where distance from the van was often significant I bought the 4 panel and loaded it with basics. Using a Klein 5200 series bag to carry extra tools needed.


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

I have the old pro pac model and it’s been great. I do commercial and light industrial and it’s carried everything I need. They make a slightly smaller pack “tech pac mc” that looks pretty interesting and I’ll probably get when mine finally kicks it. I previously had the Klein backpack and hated it. With the same amount of tools the Klein feels substantially heavier. The veto is a heavy bag, but it carries the weight really well


----------



## Mellow (Jul 14, 2018)

There is a smaller variant of the Tech Pac called the "Tech Pac MC", which I presume is pretty new.... I wonder if anyone has used it or seen it to compare with the regular Tech Pac.


----------



## 3Rivers (Feb 16, 2019)

A coworker of mine has the the tech pac mc. Its basically the tech mct with backpack straps. Quite a bit smaller than the original tech pac. Perfect if you're trying to minimize what you carry.


----------



## Gilley23 (Jul 2, 2019)

I've had the Tech Pac since it first came out and I still use the same one daily. It's by far the Cadillac of tool backpacks and when mine finally kicks the bucket I'll get another. 

For everyday service-tech use, the Tech Pac is where it's at.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I got 2 turn tables and a microphone. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

